# A 3D background that works well with Texas Holey Rock



## Boy9216 (Jul 7, 2013)

Im in the process of setting up my new 75g Tanganyikan tank and would like to know if anyone has any advice on this certain topic. Right now my setup is going to be Texas Holey Rock with black sand and a solid black background. I've done this look before and I love it, it provides are very sharp and somewhat modern look. But now I am a little intrigued with 3D backgrounds and how they can improve not only the aesthetics but also provide some more interesting cover and features for the fish. I am almost for sure going to stay with my Texas Holey Rock and black sand, so I'm asking suggestions on what type of 3D background would look best with this setup. Colors, shapes, sizes, anything. If you have any pictures please share them. Or maybe the setup is best without one. Either way, I'm open to ideas. If you know a god website that sells quality 3D backgrounds please share!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

When I looked high and low for backgrounds, I found only a few vendors and styles. Most are brown or grey, and would probably look better on a light substrate. They're also expensive, and shipping is pricey. The real exceptional ones are not available in the states. PM me for a coupe of vendors to check out.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I have not been able to find one myself. I Have a 325 gallon with black sand and holy rock, and as you said, a 3d background would be the perfect touch. I have been working on a diy background for three years and recently threw away my second attempt. If my third attempt works out I will post some pictures.


----------

